# Shotgun slugs



## Winchester 73 (Feb 9, 2005)

I got a rifled choke tube for my Beretta 12 ga. and was wondering a couple things. What are the best slugs to get for this type of choke tube and will the rifled slugs harm the choke tube?


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

You should use the sabot slugs, these were designed for the rifled barrels/ choke tubes. The rifled sluggers are for smoothbore barrels.
I believe there was another thread on this not that long ago also.


----------

